# Electric bill



## gregbesia (Feb 14, 2010)

This my be posted in the wrong spot, sorry. I just received my recent electric bill from Connecticut Light and Power. $46.29 for 180 Kwh . Its funny how CLP is saying they only charge 11 cents per 1Kwh , but with all the extra charges, fees, etc. the real price is over 25 cents per Kwh.      When oil was $ 140 per barrel electric prices were going up because "we need oil and natural gas to make electricity" , today oil is at $ 73 and CLP is asking for 5.5 % raise in prices.      Just wondering, how much are you guys paying for electricity in different parts of the US , Canada . I mean , the real cost with all the fees.   Thank You.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW I thought my electricity was high.  6.72 cents per kWh, actual with all the other BS charges is actually 12 cents per kWh. Last month i used 942 kWh and my bill was $112


----------



## KB007 (Feb 14, 2010)

In Ottawa (well outside Ottawa - "out in the country") our electric bill is anywhere between 125 -150 per month.  We get dinged because we're considered "rural".  It also depends on how much time I spend in the hot tub


----------



## breezewood (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know how much I'm paying per kWh but my Dec. electric bill was almost $600 I had my Quadra fire installed within five days of that bill and haven't turned the furnace on since. My house is all electric and previously had an "all electric credit" but apparently they canceled that on me (without notice).


----------



## ohio woodburner (Feb 14, 2010)

breezewood said:
			
		

> Don't know how much I'm paying per kWh but my Dec. electric bill was almost $600 I had my Quadra fire installed within five days of that bill and haven't turned the furnace on since. My house is all electric and previously had an "all electric credit" but apparently they canceled that on me (without notice).



$600?!?


----------



## ponyboync (Feb 14, 2010)

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> breezewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe it.  My house is all electric and if we didn't use a wood stove our bill would probably be $400 plus...easy.  Electric heat can be very expensive.  During the warmer months our bill is normally $125-$175.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 14, 2010)

When I lived in Hawaii I paid $0.29/kwh before fees.  Just to run lights, stove, hot water heater was just over $100 a month.  No dryer, no dishwasher, no a/c.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 14, 2010)

17 cents/kwh


----------



## KYrob (Feb 14, 2010)

My house is all electric and my budget amount is 121.00 per month.  However, this past bill was 191.00 and is the highest ever in 12 years.  I still only had to pay the 121 but paid extra so they wouldn't get to far ahead. I usually owe about 40 bucks in July when it's time to settle up and start over.  Hoping the insert will bring this down but probably won't get a good idea til next year.  

The worst bill I have heard of is from a guy I work with that lives in the next county over.  His last bill was over 800 dollars.  If I opened one like that, I hope someone close knows CPR.  That's ridiculous.

Rob


----------



## Later (Feb 14, 2010)

Non electric heat house $0.186 per KWh
Electric heat house $0.15 per KWh


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 15, 2010)

Mine just went up 40% From about 9c a KWH  to About 13, So i changed my generating supplier and now it Should go down about 10-15%   Normsl bill was $100 Month -Now $140.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 15, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> When I lived in Hawaii I paid $0.29/kwh before fees.  Just to run lights, stove, hot water heater was just over $100 a month.  No dryer, no dishwasher, no a/c.


================
SO wheres all the Solar,geothermal and wind power. Seems like they should have a lot of those in Hawaii.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

We are about $.095 per KWh here, without fees and taxes, about $.14 after. All electric, 2100sqft. Our reef tank was wiped out last January with the ice storm, as of yet we have not restarted it. It added about $20 to our bill monthly, but heating was far and away our biggest cost. During the heating months our bill would nearly triple to $300+ vs non-heating months and AC months run about $165. But we gots the wood heat now, and I can hardly wait to see what the first full month, and a full heating month does to the bill...


----------



## czorbach (Feb 15, 2010)

Baltimore Gas & Electric Rates
 - $0.12 per kwh (supply)
 - $0.03 per kwh (delivery)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2010)

With everyone's piece of the pie factored in ours is around $0.145 per KWH. Which goes up naturally per KWH as usage goes down.


----------



## fossil (Feb 15, 2010)

APR - OCT  $0.0676/KWH

NOV - MAR  $0.0652/KWH

Monthly facilities charge $9.75


----------



## breezewood (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya it was $600 in Dec. then I had the stove installed, and my Jan bill was down to $200 but that was with the first week still using the electric furnace than the last three weeks using the stove. I'm VERY happy I ponied up and made the investment, it will pay for itself very quickly. not to mention the tax credit I am supposed to get.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 15, 2010)

mine is $0.083620 per KWH, 
and a 4.5% city tax on the dollar amount of electric I use

I am billed every 2 months, my Dec 4 - Feb 3 bill was $126

I thought that was kinda high, but than again we have 4 Televisions in the house, sometimes all on at the same time on the same channel (no sh!t) and I run a small electric oil filled radiator type heater in one of my rooms in the basement

Forced air furnace,clothes dryer, range/oven and BBQ are NG  so that helps


----------



## lowroadacres (Feb 15, 2010)

We are around 6 cents per kwh where we live.  Ironically I have a beautiful view of a coal fired power generating station 1 mile South of our house.  On the same site is a NG fired set of turbines as well.

When the plant is running, which now due to the climate change plans and discussions isn't often, the steam can at times block out the sun.  We often consider sending the power company a bill for our lost heat from our passive solar south window set up.

We are still a few days away from being able to fire up a long awaited wood stove install but believe you me I will be watching my bill like a hawk to see even the little bit of savings we are able to garner through the late winter/spring shoulder season.  

With the combination of two teenagers showering (hot water tank is electric), heating two levels at 1400 square feet each, old windows, lights on everywhere, computers, tv, etc. etc. our power bill would make many of you cringe.

We are very much looking forward to becoming 24-7 burners next winter.


----------



## ROBERT F (Feb 15, 2010)

Colorado, Mountain View Electric co-op.  11.3 cents per kwh.  tack on facilities charge (13.95), and franchise fee (5.58), my bill for 12/14 thru 1/12 was 12.6 cents per kwh.  192 dollars that "month".  Boiler and dhw run on propane.  If i ran the boiler, propane would be about 125 a month. 34 dollars for 6000 gallons of water.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 15, 2010)

My off-peak is .076 with all the charges factored in.
My peak is .159 with charges factored in.

My bill in Jan. was $113 for 896 kwh used. I usually avg. around this much throughout the year since I put the TVs on power strips and installed CFL bulbs...saved about $15-20/mo compared to what we paid when we first moved here.

Im installing an outside clothes line this summer...i want to see how much of a difference not using the dryer has.


----------



## Fi-Q (Feb 17, 2010)

We were home for 2 months (We're working on the road, so not home too often) and mainly heat the whole house (2000 sqft 2 stories + basement) with the wood stove. Everything else is electric (Range, oven, water heater, lights....). So here's from Nov 21 to Jan 22. So when adding the taxes and the fee it's approx 0.08181$ / Kwh. 

Daily fee: 62 days x 0,4064 $ 25,20 $
Consommation (For 62 days): 2 610 kWh
The first 30 kWh per days 1 860 kWh x 0,0545 $ 101,37 $
Excessive consommation: 750 kWh x 0,0746 $ 55,95 $
Plus all the according taxes (provincial & federal) and fees: 213,53 $


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 18, 2010)

In Central Mass we pay about 15.5 cents per KWH...this includes supplier, delivery and all the other bs charges


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 18, 2010)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> In Central Mass we pay about 15.5 cents per KWH...this includes supplier, delivery and all the other bs charges



On Long Island, is about 20.2 cents /KWH with all their B.S. and stuff.   $480.01 for 2373 KWH 

EDIT - "actual" readings on a 63 day billing cycle.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, I average about 450 kw/month


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 19, 2010)

With all the crap thrown in, about 13 cents/kwh. Last month we used 473 kwh. That was a little high for us. Try to keep it down near 400. 
Noticed on this bill that the yard light charge went up, and the pscr adj did too. Don't know what that is.....yet.
This time last year, we had daughter and 3 granddaughters in the house, and usage was between 700-800kwh/month.
Dog kennel in the pole barn also, with the furnace out there set @55 deg. all winter. Gas bills weren't fun either.


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 19, 2010)

It's the wife and I + M.I.L. 

 So everything is just about doubled - 2 elcec. ranges, 2 fridges, 2 f'in toaster ovens, etc.  She is in he 90's, and trying to be a independent as possible, but she also just moved back up here from Central Fl. about 2-1/2 yrs ago, so she's cold most of the time.
So those portable heater don't help me - just LIPA!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2010)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Wow, I average about 450 kw/month



Running what? We use from five to seven hundred KWH but that includes the well pump, cooking, hot water and everything else since we have no gas, oil or propane anything. But numbers can't really mean anything due to differences in family size etc.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 19, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ilikewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, have a fam of 5...3 kids...electricity runs the well pump, oven, range, micro, coffee maker,dishwasher, washer and dryer...2 computer, 3 tv's, lights, etc....house is about 1800sq/feet....just conscios of the useage I guess. (Hot water and heat is oil) Need electricity for the blower on the insert though.
Is 450 month low?


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 19, 2010)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



450/mo is really low. Its just me and my wife in a 2000sqft house and we use 700-800/mo. I have everything you listed and I've never gotten my bill that low....whats your secret? haha. Its not like we leave lights on all the time or anything. All the tvs and stuff are on power strips that get turned off at night. I have CFL bulbs in everything.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 19, 2010)

Not really sure what our secret is ...we use CFL's in appx 75% of the house, but I am not allowed to use them in the bathroom, or the spot lights over the kitchen counter 
We don't have any video games or real fancy video equipment (no cable boxes, no dvr's etc...) so maybe thats it.
We use a clothesline in the winter (mainly me)...try to conserve where we can....I think leaving the lights off when not is use is a big item that has helped.
I guess I don't need an energy audit completed


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 19, 2010)

It's just the wife & I now. House is about 1250 sq. ft., ranch. Big screen tv is on a strip which is off most of the time, no cable box (we watch tv via internet, so the modem and router are on all the time), stereo is on a strip, cfl's in over 95% of house, fridge, upright self defrost freezer, well pump, washer & electric dryer, elec. stove/oven, nat. gas for water heat. Started using the blower on the stove this year. We have a heated water dish for the below freezing days for the 1 sheep and 2 goats. 
Use the clothesline in the summer, and the stove room for jeans and heavy stuff.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 19, 2010)

useage is about 130kwh / month and the bill is fairly consistant around $32.00.
well pump, electric appliances, oil heat and hot water.
Never more than 1 TV on at a time and try not to use the dryer.

Try as we might it's hard to get under 130kwh / mo. except for in the Summer. (no A/c)


When I didn't have the well pump I got the bill down under $20.00 / month a couple times in the Summer a few years back. 

Our  November and December bills are usually highest and we attribute that to holiday cooking, and day length / lights.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, billb3, that's some pretty miserly elec. usage. I mean that in a good way.
I'm still working to decrease ours, but the wife is resisting. She wanted to put a pot of water on the kitchen stove to help get some humidity in the house, but 
I told her to just help fill the containers we have on the wood stove.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Feb 19, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> useage is about 130kwh / month and the bill is fairly consistant around $32.00.
> well pump, electric appliances, oil heat and hot water.
> Never more than 1 TV on at a time and try not to use the dryer.
> 
> ...



Wow thats awesome. 130kwh/mo! 

Do you guys turn lights on or just walk around in these at night?
http://www.villagehatshop.com/media/images/viewer/MinersHelmet/medium_MinersHelmet1.jpg

I really have to start figuring out what is sucking so much power.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 19, 2010)

Fi-Q said:
			
		

> We were home for 2 months (We're working on the road, so not home too often) and mainly heat the whole house (2000 sqft 2 stories + basement) with the wood stove. Everything else is electric (Range, oven, water heater, lights....). So here's from Nov 21 to Jan 22. So when adding the taxes and the fee it's approx 0.08181$ / Kwh.
> 
> Daily fee: 62 days x 0,4064 $ 25,20 $
> Consommation (For 62 days): 2 610 kWh
> ...



They pay you to consummate? 

We pay 10 cents per kwH after all the fees are included and for about 1000 kWh per month. The first 600 kWh are two cents cheaper than the last 400. All electric house with wood heat, fridge, large upright freezer, and a big hot tub. It's pretty cheap really. We pay 120$ for TV/phone/internet too.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 19, 2010)

Pat10 said:
			
		

> we dont pay for electricity, we pay for the PRIVILEGE to turn it on & it should be gov. regulated vs free market



Please explain this to me....you want the government to control the price of electricity? DO you want the government to claim your first born as well?


----------



## Fi-Q (Feb 20, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Fi-Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They pay you to consumate ? ? I'm not sure i'm getting this right... maybe I didn't explain myself good....  It cost me 213.53 for 2 months........ all the details were copy & paste from my bill......


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 21, 2010)

My bill and consumption:

Dec 03-Jan 04 (32 days)  $128.72/ 882kwh= .146
Jan 04-Feb 01 (28 days)  $103.49/ 701kwh= .148

Family of six.  We have 1-4 TV's at least one is going all day.  Sometimes all 4 could be on.  Computer going all day, Fridge, toaster oven, microwave, old electric range, dishwasher, washer, drier are all electric.  Edit: I forgot the well pump. Tankless hot water by oil furnace, forced water baseboard heat never on.  House heated by way of wood.  

We don't think too much about the electric.  This thread forced me to compare our consumtion to others.  I guess we could save some $ by regulating the consumption.  Most of our light fixtures use energy saving bulbs.  Our 4 boys are 3-9 years old so we leave at least three light bulbs on all night.  

Thanks for the thread, may cause us to think a little more.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 21, 2010)

Pat10 said:
			
		

> we dont pay for electricity, we pay for the PRIVILEGE to turn it on & it should be gov. regulated vs free market



But you need it to run your Magic Heat.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 21, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Pat10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so I am not the only one


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 21, 2010)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been running a Magic Heat since Jan 26th.  I thought my electric usage would have gone up from it but the bill was actually $25 less with a week of the MH use on the bill.  I'll really see the difference on the next bill, which should reflect an entire month's worth of Magic Heat use.


----------



## madrone (Feb 21, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> ilikewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Family of 4 using 500-700 kwh per month, avg. of 575 kwh. CFL's, energy star appliances mostly, 1 old TV. Electric hot water is probably the #1 cost. The power strip thing is next on the list to try. Maybe a timer for the water heater.


----------



## DBoon (Feb 21, 2010)

I have NYSEG and here is a pretty typical month (rates based on my February bill):

Day usage - 200 kWh @ 10.9 cents/kWh (supply and delivery) + 2.0 cents/kWh (transition charge, NY state assessment, SBC/RPS charge, merchant function charge)
Night usage - 230 kWh @ 7.6 cents/kWh (supply and delivery) + 2.0 cents/kWh (transition charge, NY state assessment, SBC/RPS charge, merchant function charge)
Basic Service charge = $15.40 (averages out to 3.6 cents/kWh)

So, total Daily Usage Rate = 16.5 cents/kWh (3.6 cents fixed, 12.9 cents variable)
and total Night Usage Rate = 13.2 cents/kWh (3.6 cents fixed, 9.6 cents variable)

I just noticed that my rates have gone done - NYSEG used to offer a fixed pricing plan, and they don't anymore.  Everyone is now on a variable pricing plan.  What this means is my winter rates will be lower when they have excess power, and my summer rates will be super high, likely, when there are power peaks.  

I typically use 430 kWh/month in the spring, summer, and fall - maybe 70-100 kWh more in the winter (boiler pump, wood stove blower, incoming cold water is colder).    Just my wife and I, no kids.  We have an electric range/oven, electric hot water, dishwasher, etc.  Only heat is non-electric.  We dry our clothes on a clothesline in the summer and in the winter near the woodstove or outside.  We take short showers (~5 minutes or so).  There are no phantom loads - everything is power-stripped (a Kill-a-Watt meter will help you understand how much everything draws when it is off, and it is a lot more than you think).  All of our appliances are Energy Star rated.  We have a front-loading washer (saves a ton on hot water), a new 18 cubic foot basic fridge (saves 100 kWh/month over the older 25 year old model it replaced), CFLs nearly everywhere, laptop (not desktop computers), stereo equipment, and a modest-sized LCD TV (which doesn't run that much).  We have village water, so there is no well pump.  

Most of the night usage (80% of it, or 190 kWh) is the hot water heater.  So realistically, if we eliminated that somehow, we would be down to 240 kWh/month.


----------



## MikeP (Feb 21, 2010)

Household of 3, we bought the house in June of 2009, also have NYSEG. Bill for last month (jan 6-feb 3) 1000kw used, 280 day, 720 night. Total charge for the month was $91.52, so .092 cents a Kw. All electric house, no other fuel used, except wood of course. Front load washer/dryer we also have a freezer which the priors did not.

We have 2 electric thermal storage units charging to the early fall/late spring setting at night (most of the night usage), as well as the hot water heater. Electric boiler for the baseboards, (house had an oil fired boiler originally) hasn't been on since Oct. Prior owners used no less than 2500kw oct-april with a couple bills above 4000kw.


----------



## ChillyGator (Feb 22, 2010)

Florida Progress Energy:  Energy Cost, Fuel Cost, Taxes plus $8 a month in pre-construction costs for new Nuke Plant (for next 10 years) if I don't go over the base rates usage then I pay  14 cents /kwh.  I'm on average billing plan and current cost is $123 month (includes using the A/C in the spring/summer/fall)


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a fantastic electrical provider - they are small, excellent customer service, and the cheapest (or near) power in the state.

With base charge, I'm at 12.1c/kWh, average bill $56, just under 500kWh per month

2000 sq ft, well pump, electric range, TV very rarely on, no cable box, dryer (2 young kids), mostly CFLs, very conscious about switching stuff off, oil HW

My usage has crept up in the year we've been in the house, as more rooms have 'come online', but it's leveling off now in the 17-25kWh per day range.

They allowed me to count my wood stove as an energy saving change (I had an audit done for free by them first), so I'm getting a $200 credit..


----------



## goldfishcastle (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually get excited to receive our utility bill each month (finally got it today).  Our electricity has been between 90-120 kwh/mo for the last year - higher in the winter due to the short days.  $0.0524/kwh without fees, $0.1745 with the flat rate fees figured in ours - if we used more electricity this average would go down.  This month electricity is $18.15

We use electricity mostly for lights and small appliances such as cooking (not heat, water, seldom dryer).

We heat with wood (obviously) and natural gas.  Thanks to the wood stove our highest gas bill this year was $60 - and we live in Montana.  Burned just over 2 cords keeping our 1000 sq ft home warm.


----------



## btuser (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a whole-house surge protector?  I'm interested in installing one of these, but leery of the claims it can lower my electric bill.  Something about the capacitors keeping a steady power factor for motors?


----------



## StackedLumber (Mar 18, 2010)

Our electric is broken down as such:

.0565/kwh Energy cost
.01875/kwh State Commission Adjustment
.02609/kwh Distribution Charge

which equals:  $ .10131/kwh

plus

$12.00/month availability charge
$2.88/month Energy Optimization Charge
$7.00/month state tax

So our typical monthly usage of 1300-1400 kwh costs us:  $153-$165/month

But we have an electric hot water heater and electric well pump and w/ the new clothes washer for our family of 5, i'm hoping that it will decrease by 10-15/month.  The guys at the electric company here also said to expect the cost to go up 5%-7% again this year, while natural gas is going to go down 10%, which has me looking into a gas stove for our kitchen.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 18, 2010)

btuser said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a whole-house surge protector?  I'm interested in installing one of these, but leery of the claims it can lower my electric bill.  Something about the capacitors keeping a steady power factor for motors?


every thing I have read on them is that it is a scam


----------



## btuser (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what my gut told me.


----------

